# New drawing :) Let me know what you think



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, so it looks better on paper than scanned in, but never mind. Not too bad. I don't really draw a lot so this was a pleasant suprise and a good way to waste a weekend.


Comments appreciated, let me know what you think.

Thanks, A. xxx


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Very very nice!!!!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Great job!

I love it


----------



## Adonai Ace (Jul 9, 2008)

That is beautiful! i can never get the manes to look that real


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, wonderful job!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's really good.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Fantastico!!! do you do requests by any chance?


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely comments all!

PintoTess: I've done the odd picture or two on request, so i'm not opposed to the idea, as long as I have a nice photo to work with. Let me know if you had something in mind.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i do have one..its of me and my horse cantering. it is a close up so would be quiet easy to see..,want me to post it?


----------



## JDsimplicty (Oct 20, 2010)

It's really nice. I love how you did the mane, it's so realistic it must have taken you a while to do. The only thing i would say is the ears are a little out of proportion to each other but other then that amazing job


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks! The ears did bug me a little bit, but I felt like trying to change it would end up in totally overworking it. It'll just have to be a bit lop-eared, bless it.

PintoTess: Sure, go ahead and post it, and I'll do my best. I'm not so good at people but I'll give it a go. I'm not really sure how long it will take me as I'll have to fit it around schoolwork (and looking after the horses ofc!), But I doubt it will be too long!

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions or anything  xx


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

here you go, just do it the best you can and take your time doing it i know you have the talent to do it 
oh crap, didnt realsie i resaved it as an edited one >_<..i dont have the origional one sorry


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, Just about done! I'm afraid my scanner did a really poor job of this one so i've tried to take a photo. It doesn't look as good as it does on paper, but I've tried my best. 

I hope you like it. She's very pretty!


----------



## LHS (Oct 26, 2010)

gorgeous.


----------



## RandomHorsey (Oct 10, 2010)

Love it!!!!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Managed to get my scanner to behave a bit better, dunno if you prefer this one or not?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ohhhmygod!!!!! that is awesome!!!! i really love it, my new laptop background!!!
thanx again!!!!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful detail!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

PintoTess: You're very welcome, I'm so glad you like it! She's Pretty, and it was a lot of fun to draw actually, even if I have been a bit rusty!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

A little rusty? ITS beautiful! good work!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

got anymore drawings to show us?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

THAT IS AMAZING! You should think of getting paid for drawing!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Pintotess: I might do....But it will have to wait until the weekend. My university term finishes in two weeks and I have a lot of work to get finished! I've just started your picture from my other thread so i'll post that soon, i'm struggling a bit with the shadows at the moment. Keeps your eyes open for it though.

Equiniphile: Thank you so much! I've never really considered myself good enough to charge really. The results aren't that good unless I invest a lot of time, generally I just like being able to do something that will make people happy. I have given drawings as christmas presents before, but i've never thought much of charging, I wouldn't know how much to ask for a start! But thanks, i'm really glad you like it. =D


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

SkyeAngel said:


> Pintotess: I might do....But it will have to wait until the weekend. My university term finishes in two weeks and I have a lot of work to get finished! I've just started your picture from my other thread so i'll post that soon, i'm struggling a bit with the shadows at the moment. Keeps your eyes open for it though.
> 
> Equiniphile: Thank you so much! I've never really considered myself good enough to charge really. The results aren't that good unless I invest a lot of time, generally I just like being able to do something that will make people happy. I have given drawings as christmas presents before, but i've never thought much of charging, I wouldn't know how much to ask for a start! But thanks, i'm really glad you like it. =D


OH i totally forgot about the other pic you are doing for me lol :lol: but yes, take your time and do what you need to do first  im in no hurry. I also think that you should do paid commissions as they are really good and you shoudl be proud of them  cant wait to see some more of them !


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I definately think you should consider selling your art. You can start low (I started at $15 in the beginning) and increase your prices as you gain more experience. I think your style is so unique. That one you did of Pinto Tess's horse is AWESOME!


----------



## Westsett (Nov 21, 2010)

Great job! You are really talented.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Awh, thanks so much every one! 
PintoTess: Thanks for being patient. If you want I can PM you when your next one is done. I was looking for any other pictures to put up for you, but I've just realised that the first pic I posted on this thread is the second drawing i've done of a horse (other than when i was little), and the first one I gave to the horse's owner as a gift. I might be able to dig out one or two though. Alongside the requests i'm doing on here I'm working on one of my trainers horse as her xmas present so once it's done i'll put that up too.

As for selling, I used to have a friend who put up a notice at our local vet offering pet portraits, maybe I could put one in my local tack shop instead. Haha! We'll see. I think i'd keep em free for HF members though. You special people, you! :wink:

Seriously though, thanks guys, I am genuinely really flattered. I didn't think that much of them.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

they are amazing! awww im special, i always thought so lol  it would be good if you could PM me when you are finished


----------



## El Bey Angel (Dec 9, 2010)

Beautiful! I really love how you drew the mane on him. Lovely!!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's a pic I did of my instructor's horse. It's not that good, only a 20 min sketch, but i figured I'd share. The scanner's really bleached it out so i've tried to darken it.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

wow, you're so talented! i can't believe you can draw something that good in 20 minutes!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you! I think it was about 20 mins, I wasn't really timing. x


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

very very beautiful!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

can you draw one of my horse?


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Sure can. I've got a lot of requests on my other thread so it will take me quite a while. I'll pm you when it's done


----------



## horsegirl11 (Dec 18, 2010)

thats a drawing?!?!?! wow! thats amazing!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

is it coming?


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, those are really good!! I'd love one whenever you get the chance, but I have to find the perfect picture first!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Vintage, you can post it here or I have a request thread also, I should warn you the wait time is quite a bit at the mo but i'm happy to do it as long as you're happy to wait.

lildonkey: It will be coming but I have a request thread here:
http://www.horseforum.com/art-requests/need-some-subjects-anyone-want-drawing-68849/

So there's a few in the queue. I promise I will get round to yours asap and i'm happy to PM you when it's done. Hope that's okay. Sorry about the wait, but I only have a small amount of free time in a day to draw. xx


----------

